# Checking in on our Lisi



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I'm just checking in on little Lisi, I hope she's doing well. 
Are you and Dwight in lock down


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not "lock-down" but some businesses are---we got out today for a quick shop but everything is restricted. 
Lisi is continuing to convalesce---she is eating well, eliminating & happy but she does show signs that are concerning. I hope to talk w/the surgeon again tomorrow who hopefully will have spoken w/the oncologist. We are sort of walking in the dark here & I am not very good w/that part. 
Kitzi continues to have some strange breathing which concerns us---but it isn't constant. Everything for him is so new to us w/this heart issue that I am prone to think the worst, since I know I do that I try to disregard it & maybe am not giving it the attention it deserves???? Crazy mama! Prayers welcome for wisdom.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking of you and Dwight, Sandi. It is a difficult time, and the health problems only make it even more difficult.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter! All of this has been stressful but slowly, slowly (as the Greeks say) we are adapting-- some days better than others. I am trying to keep in touch w/a few friends around the world, & it seems we are not alone. We are also consciously finding things for which we can be thankful each day. I have put in a few plants into the small raised bed already--mostly herbs. I want to repot the citrus but the weather needs to warm up a bit. I have everything I need, but my motivation is still asleep. 
My greatest delight are the pups & that new little Sven. We facetime & he makes my heart sing. I also made chia raspberry/strawberry jam yesterday---my mom would be proud of me.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi - I would love to see an updated picture of Sven...as Im sure everybody here on SM would too. 💕💖💕
How do you make chia raspberry/strawberry jam? Please share! 🍓✍
I've been playing around with making Italian Limoncello. I'm thinking it won't taste as good as the one found in Italy?? 🍋🍋🍋


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

For the jam:
I cook up raspberries & strawberries in a pot w/some sugar free raspberry syrup & 1/2 squeezed lemon. I usually add SF sweetner but you can use sugar to taste. I let it cook until it looks "right."  Then I add about 1/4 C. chia seeds & let sit for a while & reheat later -- put in small jars & let cool & freeze or can (I freeze mine). 
Amounts depend on my mood. This is a batch I made yesterday.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

How adorable is he!!! Thank you for sharing and letting him make our hearts sing too! We so much needed this now!
You are truly BLESSED!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> For the jam:
> I cook up raspberries & strawberries in a pot w/some sugar free raspberry syrup & 1/2 squeezed lemon. I usually add SF sweetner but you can use sugar to taste. I let it cook until it looks "right."  Then I add about 1/4 C. chia seeds & let sit for a while & reheat later -- put in small jars & let cool & freeze or can (I freeze mine).
> Amounts depend on my mood. This is a batch I made yesterday.
> View attachment 274171


Sounds wonderful and I can't wait to try it! I am planning on going out Thursday - hopefully grocery store will have fresh strawberries and chia seeds in the bulk bins. I already have canning jars. Thank you for sharing. 

Please know that prayers continue daily for Lisi & Kitzi...........
Thank you for sharing! 😎👍


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

😍 OH my goodness Sandi, little Sven is such a pretty baby, he's growing fast.
I pray for all of your family daily, God is good always even during the valleys. 
Hope little Lisi sleeps well tonight


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is only 4 months old, but a little sweet-heart! He loves books & is starting to repeat sounds. I think he is teething too. I just hope I get to see him again before he is one!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the second picture expresses all of our moods right now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have something in our family called the "ekholm trick" & a true born Ekholm can always touch the tip of his/her nose w/their tongue (I can't do it). I think that is what he is learning!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, How are the kids doing this morning? Praying all is quiet and that there's lots of extra snuggle time going on. 🐶 🐾 🐶


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wrote to my vet's office & asked for help. I am caught between the ER clinic (surgeon & oncologist) & knowing if I need to go back to the normal vet. The ER clinic & my vet are on lock-down & the community is "sheltering in place." My vet will do curb-side service. I don't want that & it would be too stressful for Lisi. I want the oncologist, the surgeon & my vet to talk & make some suggestions for a follow-up plan. (The ER clinic is in a neighboring town & our clinic where we normally go has 1 alternating vet (our of 4-5 normally) in each day. Lisi started vomiting a couple of days ago & vomits each day now. I have taken her off the med (pain as she isn't in pain), changed up her meals ---instead of 2 larger she gets 3 smaller-- and it has not helped . I am feeling frustrated.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi I'm so sorry that Lisi has been vomiting. I can't even imagine how helpless you must be feeling. Sending prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I went to Wallgreens to get Neutrical but they did not have it---while there my vet called (Kathy you were praying right?) She had 2 tubes & agreed that it would be good to have on hand as Lisi had vomited all aft. even the Cerenia that I had syringed into her---3 beds & one chair of vomit. Dwt. flew over & they did a curb-side exchange. So at least we have that on hand. She has an order in for fluids in the AM IF she vomits in the night. At 4 lbs we can't be too careful. My vet & I are on the same page. She also explained the hold-up w/the ER clinic---they are on lock down & can only do ER patients---they have divided up into teams & the on oncologist & the surgeon are on different teams & don't intersect (so that if there is someone who contacts the virus they can still be available for ER appts---why did no one call to tell me this?). That makes perfect sense! 
I gave Lisi a Tbsp of dinner---praying it stays down. I am going to give her the pain meds again in a few minutes. 
Each day I realize more & more that I am not ready to let her go!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My heart is breaking Sandi, your such a good momma, I keep asking the Lord for a miracle


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, Sandi. You are doing all you can do. I hope her night is uneventful with no more vomiting. You must be exhausted. Hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, We will just keep praying & keep asking for a miracle. I just don't know what else to do for little Lisi.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Praying for precious Lisi and for you too, Sandi. I know this is so stressful and scary for you, but she's in God's hands 🙏❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Elizabeth, I know that is true in my heart, but my head keeps telling me to do more to help her! She is so little & so sweet---it seems I should be able to do more to relieve her pain. I guess love is a strong force. 
I am probably one of those people who "would have thrown rocks at the tanks in the war!"


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking on little Lisi this morning and praying she's doing better.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I completely get it, Sandi 💕


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Any word on Lisi? I can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on our little Lisi, Sandi you and Lisi our on my mind


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm kind of worried since we haven't had any updates. Praying everything is ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are all still alive. I am, at the moment, not spending much time on-line. Emotionally spent! I am working in my garden, my happy place---planting & just enjoying being home w/the pups & Dwt. Lisi has stitches out next Mon & we will try to work out some sort of consult w/the oncologist next week after that, even-though they are on lock-down. It may be over the internet---not sure. If I don't post, please don't be concerned I just need a little space at the moment. I love you all! Thank you for your prayers & concern for our little mouse.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for checking in, Sandi. Take care, and sending continued prayers for you and your little 🐭 ❣


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LOVE YOU, 😗 just rest in the Lord. I know so many of us are praying for little Lisi and you


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am praying for your Lisi Sandi.


----------

